# Inesis Long and Soft Ball



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am not new to using Inesis balls. Several years ago I used to use their TD Tour model. Many felt they were comparable to a Pro V in quality etc but, unfortunately, the popularity spread and the price basically doubled. I then went back to my usual, mid range ball.

At the weekend I was in a Decathlon Store (French sporting goods supermarket and only place that sells Inesis gear). and saw their Long and Soft balls on sale for Â£10.00 a dozen so I thought that the time was right to give them a go. I put them in play in a medal yesterday and was more than slightly impressed. You would be hard pushed to tell these from any mid range ball and, if anything, they were better than most that I have tried. Distance was good off the tee without feeling too solid and they were one of the better balls that I have tried to putt with, soft without feeling like you are hitting a Marshmallow. There was also plenty of spin when needed and I was getting as much check as I would with my usual DX3 or AD333.

I am more than happy with my purchase, they perform admirably and are just a bit different at an unbelievable price. If you live anywhere near one of the few Decathlon Stores they are well worth a go


----------



## Diamond (Jan 8, 2021)

After much discussion about the Dunlop DDH I started looking at cheap but New golf balls and came across the Inesis soft 500 on the Decathlon web site. Now priced at £12.99 they are out of stock. 
I am interested to know peoples opinion of both the Inesis 500 and Inesis Distance, which is priced at £5.99...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 8, 2021)

As a beginner to the game pretty much any budget ball will be fine for you. Once you get to the level where you are hitting the ball consistently and with a repeatable flight/spin etc then it will be time to start looking at a ball that suits your requirements a bit better.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 8, 2021)

Inesis do produce good value golf balls that tend to be well rated so not a bad choice for a beginner.


----------

